# Lifespan of spray tip



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

How long do you use a spray tip before replacing it?
How many gallons?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Determining a number of gallons before replacement does not work. We may use a thinner product, or spray at higher (or lower) pressures. All of these have an effect on the longevity of the spray tip. Your best tool is the pattern that the tip gives you. When it no longer provides the correct spray pattern, it's time to replace it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree, just seems like we are going thru a lot tips lately. Using 1 or 2 per house before they start failing.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It's funny you say that. The last big job we did (commercial exterior) it seemed we went through tips fast.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

If properly taken care of they should last you for quite some time. But you can get some tips that fail right from the get go. I have had the problem twice now. Its not cheap to replace them little tips either. $30.00 for one tip.


----------



## SPRAYERMAN (Jul 21, 2008)

*tip life*

Tip life is determined more by what you are spraying than anything. Oil based paint is much better for a tip than latex. Cheap latex paint is full of sand which will wear a tip out fast. 

We carry the titan tips and our painters have very good luck with them and they are normally at least $5.00 less that the Graco and 100% interchangeable. These tips sell for $13.99. Do the math -- which one makes sense to you?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

SPRAYERMAN said:


> We carry the titan tips and our painters have very good luck with them and they are normally at least $5.00 less that the Graco and 100% interchangeable. These tips sell for $13.99. Do the math -- which one makes sense to you?


the titian tips fit in the graco rac v (older style) tip guards, which is why they now do the new rac x thing so they are not interchangeable


----------



## Ken S. (Apr 18, 2007)

A tip's life depends on air pressure used(too much not good), grade of product(cheaper lower priced, will have more contaiminants and fillers)also silica based products will beat up those carbide tips. and how well it was strained at factory.

Also, and if you strain products before using.


----------

